# Jobs working with reptiles



## denk15 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello 

not to sure where to post this so i thought this was a safe bet!

anyway, ive been out of work for a couple of months now and after looking for a long time at all the boring and dull jobs on the job centre website i thought to myself "Id love to work with animals, especially reptiles"

so i was just wondering what types of jobs (if any) are available for inexperienced keepers to learn the ropes and gain experience in snakes and reptile handling!!

i know its a long shot lol but it would be great to gain experience and work with snakes as one day i want to give breeding my own snakes a go


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

your best bet is to ask in the local pet shops


----------



## denk15 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the reply 

yea i thought about that, but all the local pet shops that deal with reptiles seem to be family owned and have their kids working there lol

i might have to look abit further a field


----------



## jilly40 (Jun 10, 2008)

have you tried ur local job centre ?


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

my local reptile shop is family-owned, too


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

If its just experience you want just offer to work for free? I'm sure no-one would turn that down, if you only wanna do it temporarily.

Adam


----------



## moon63 (Oct 1, 2008)

*re: working with reptiles*

Hi there, have you thought of doing volunteer work at a local zoo, could give you some experience..you never know it could lead to owning your own reptile shop!


----------



## denk15 (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks for the replys 

ive used the jobcentre website, the only jobs i can find on there are groomers or stable hands and require previous experience


yea i was thinking about volunteer work but didnt really know where to start looking, do zoo's accept volunteer work then??? 
because that would be great, especially if i can work with reps . . . . . . . . i would have to find a normal paying job first tho, gotta pay those bills lol


----------



## Akro (Aug 16, 2008)

hi, the thing with most zoos is that they like you to be studying an animal course before they will take you on as a volunteer/work experience and it can be competitive to get in (i myself work at blackpool zoo on the reptiles, birds and small mammals section as a volunteer one day a week). small zoos may be easier to get into if your not on a specific animal related course.
Otherwise as other people have said beg local reppy pet shops to allow you to work for free as experience is EVERYTHING in the field of animal work.

also keeping snakes or reppys of various kinds provided you can give them the care they need is the best way to get used to these kinds of beasts behaviours and husbandry!!!

Good luck buddy hope you find somewhere to take you on!


----------

